# Holiday Kids Clubs



## Ruthie (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi!

We're getting married next year and am looking for a honeymoon where we can take our son who was diagnosed 6 months ago.  Lots of hotels have kids clubs and I was wondering if any of you had any experiences with these clubs, in terms of putting a diabetic child in.  I don't want him to go in to one for the whole holiday but maybe the odd morning.  

Thanks!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been since 3yr old & back in the time when care was not as good as it is now.  How old is your son ?  Congrats on wedding !


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Hobie.  He's three and will still be three when/if we go which is turning out to be problematic because most clubs seem to start at four.  Just not sure how it would work with his pump and snacks etc.  If I have to pop in to do it then he may as well be with us the whole time!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Ruthie, it might be worth contacting JDRF or Children with Diabetes - they may be able to suggest places that can accommodate your needs


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 20, 2012)

I've not heard of any resorts geared up for this kind of thing - would be interested to know how you get on, if you find anywhere.


----------



## Tina63 (Jul 22, 2012)

Could you phone all the major holiday companies, Thomsons, First Choice, Thomas Cook etc and ask them if they know of any hotels/complexes where a trained person is on site?  Just a thought.


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions.  I emailed a couple of the comapanies yesterday to see what they say.  I'll let you know when they reply although I'm pretty certain about what they will say.


----------

